# Repair filesystem



## yash (Oct 1, 2003)

Hello everbody

Due to sudden power shutdown my fedora core 3 is not loading completely now. I get a message to run "setenforce 1" and an advices to run fsck manualy. At the end I land up at the "Repair filesystem" prompt asking me to enter the root password. After logging in as root, I dont see any fsck, e2fsck command when I press TAB key twice.

Is there any possibility to restore the filesystem ?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can type whereis fsck at a shell prompt
fsck & e2fsck should be located in /sbin. Just run it from there or from wherever you are.
/sbin/./fsck
/sbin/./e2fsck


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Squashman said:


> You can type whereis fsck at a shell prompt
> fsck & e2fsck should be located in /sbin. Just run it from there or from wherever you are.
> /sbin/./fsck
> /sbin/./e2fsck


Without the "./ " :
/sbin/fsck
/sbin/e2fsck


----------



## yash (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks Squashman and lynch

I loged in as root at the Repair filesystem prompt, entered the /sbin directory and was able to run fsck there. File system was restored.

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

lynch said:


> Without the "./ " :
> /sbin/fsck
> /sbin/e2fsck


I was typing quick and couldn't remember if /sbin was in root's path or not. Either way it should work.


----------

